# Jason Quick STRONGLY hints......



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

...that the Blazers are targeting Deron Williams. That the Blazers "plan" is if Williams doesn't sign his extension on July 1st and becomes a restricted FA, Portland will "mount an attack." He sounded AWFUL positive about this. I think he's saying that if Williams becomes a restricted FA, the Blazers will make it known that they want him, and then next summer will sign him as a FA when we have this supposed cap room windfall. He also said Paul will most likely sign his extension on the 1st, so he's out of the running. 

He also said Batum WILL be signed and brought to Portland this season.

Take it as you will....I know there are a lot of Quick haters out there, so...

EDIT: I heard this on the FAN minutes ago.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

can we afford williams roy aldridge and oden? lets see how bayless does for us


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Williams will sign his extension, and then this rumor can go away.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

:rofl2::rofl2::rofl2::rofl2::rofl2::rofl2:

rly::reporter::rocket::krazy::callme:

I wouldn't believe this if it was comming from someone like Eggers - I certainly don't believe it comming from Quick! There is not one rational reason Utah would let Williams walk!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I wonder what set of blinds he looked through to find out this gem. And I wonder which hand he used to pull this one deep from his ass?


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

Oldmangrouch said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> :rofl2::rofl2::rofl2::rofl2::rofl2::rofl2:
> 
> ...


Isn't it ultimately up to Williams? If he's not satisfied playing in Utah, why would he sign?


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

i don't believe it for one second.

Utah will re-sign him or they are dumb.

We need to keep our money and re-sign our own players. We have a nice core, we should worry about that, imo.

edit - come on now, why would Williams not be happy in Utah?


----------



## Rip City Road Blocker (Jul 23, 2004)

well it makes sense to me. If the jazz DON'T extend him, and he is a restricted free agent, and you have cap space Why wouldn't you go after him? the problem with it is that the jazz WILL extend him. He always points out the obvious. It's what Quick does.


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

MrJayremmie said:


> i don't believe it for one second.
> 
> edit - come on now, why would Williams not be happy in Utah?


You're joking, right? 

Quick did suggest that Williams has voiced dome displeasure in the organization. I've never heard him say anything negative about the team, but in Quick we trust? lol.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Why would i be joking?


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

Rip City Road Blocker said:


> well it makes sense to me. If the jazz DON'T extend him, and he is a restricted free agent, and you have cap space Why wouldn't you go after him? the problem with it is that the jazz WILL extend him. He always points out the obvious. It's what Quick does.


Quick also said that the reason Portland didn't trade for a veteran upgrade at PG or SF yesterday was for cap reasons almost exclusively. Their plan is to land Williams and they didn't want to jeopardize their plan by taking on additional inflated contracts.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

The Professional Fan said:


> You're joking, right?
> 
> Quick did suggest that Williams has voiced dome displeasure in the organization. I've never heard him say anything negative about the team, but in Quick we trust? lol.


Deron: I think we can make this roster better.

Quick: BINGO, dirt on Williams!


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

sorry, theres just no way..we are going to be able to pay all these players? i still say let bayless develop and see what we got...williams is stayin in utah anyways


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

MrJayremmie said:


> Why would i be joking?


I never thought of Utah as a desirable place to play. Especially given the option of playing for a Blazers squad that would be launched in to a bonafide dynasty mode if Williams signed with us.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

OK, after thinking hard about this, i think Quick is 100% right.

If Williams does not re-sign with Utah, next year, when we have cap space, we will go after him.

I suppose that is just stating the obvious though...

Anyway, like i said earlier, and a couple others said, we have to focus on re-signing our own players, imo. We have such a nice core.


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

ehizzy3 said:


> sorry, theres just no way..we are going to be able to pay all these players? i still say let bayless develop and see what we got...williams is stayin in utah anyways


And that's when Quick said having Allen as our owner, well....you know...


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

The Professional Fan said:


> I never thought of Utah as a desirable place to play. Especially given the option of playing for a Blazers squad that would be launched in to a bonafide dynasty mode if Williams signed with us.



I just think that, having that many great players on your team is disaster. 3 is pushing it ala ray allen, and 4 would be a disaster... specially with GO needing to make a name for himself, LMA and ROY also needing the rock...


I say, screw upgrading PG, and just work with what we have, a solid vet that won us 41 games, and a up and coming rookie.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

http://www.basketballforum.com/utah-jazz/402402-deron-williams-expected-sign-until-2013-2014-a.html


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

The Professional Fan said:


> Isn't it ultimately up to Williams? If he's not satisfied playing in Utah, why would he sign?


It is ultimately up to Williams, of course there's no way the Jazz willingly let him just walk to Portland. Even if he doesn't sign an extension (and by the way he has until October to do so), they can extend him a qualifying offer. At which point the Blazers could offer him a max contract and Utah can just match and retain him, or he can sign the qualifying offer and play the 09/10 season on the 1 year deal, after which he becomes an unrestricted FA... of course we won't have a single shred of cap room after the 09/10 season so we can't offer him anything more than the MLE.


I have the urge to commit physical violence against the people perpetuation this fallacy!:azdaja:


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

The Professional Fan said:


> Isn't it ultimately up to Williams? If he's not satisfied playing in Utah, why would he sign?


True enough - but what evidence is there he is unhappy? He is on a good team that is young enough to be in contention for several seasons. 

As I understand the CBA, no matter how far we get under the cap, we still can't offer him as much money as Utah can by exercising their "Bird" rights. 

He has no apparent incentive to leave, unless Utah has a total brain fart and refuses to make a competitive offer.


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

Jayps15 said:


> It is ultimately up to Williams, of course there's no way the Jazz willingly let him just walk to Portland. Even if he doesn't sign an extension (and by the way he has until October to do so), they can extend him a qualifying offer. At which point the Blazers could offer him a max contract and Utah can just match and retain him, or he can sign the qualifying offer and play the 09/10 season on the 1 year deal, after which he becomes an unrestricted FA... of course we won't have a single shred of cap room after the 09/10 season so we can't offer him anything more than the MLE.
> 
> 
> I have the urge to commit physical violence against the people perpetuation this fallacy!:azdaja:


Hey man, don't shoot the messenger. I just thought it was an interesting topic, and the way Quick "reported" it, I was kind of stunned by how certain he was that this was the Blazers "plan." It's a conversation piece. Nothing more.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

ehizzy3 said:


> http://www.basketballforum.com/utah-jazz/402402-deron-williams-expected-sign-until-2013-2014-a.html


Sounds pretty clear-cut to me!


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

The Professional Fan said:


> Hey man, don't shoot the messenger. I just thought it was an interesting topic, and the way Quick "reported" it, I was kind of stunned by how certain he was that this was the Blazers "plan." It's a conversation piece. Nothing more.


Nobody is flaming *you* bro - at least they have no reason to. It's Quick's lack of professionalism that is annoying. eace:


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Does it really matter?

Either Bayless or Williams will be adequate backups for Sergio.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

MARIS61 said:


> Does it really matter?
> 
> Either Bayless or Williams will be adequate backups for Sergio.


That's a good one. Oh..were you being serious?

I guess since none of the picks in this years draft will be any better than Travis....


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> Does it really matter?
> 
> Either Bayless or Williams will be adequate backups for Sergio.


+1


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

The Professional Fan said:


> He also said Paul will most likely sign his extension on the 1st, so he's out of the running.


DANG!



MrJayremmie said:


> come on now, why would Williams not be happy in Utah?


Because they don't have GO Roy and LA?



The Professional Fan said:


> bonafide dynasty mode if Williams signed with us.


:clap2:



MARIS61 said:


> Does it really matter?
> 
> Either Bayless or Williams will be adequate backups for Sergio.


HA! :biggrin:

Not a chance in hell he doesn't sign with Utah. As much as I like him and Paul as soon and their teams can they will make these guys very rich... VERY VERY RICH.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

If Quick says it then it's guaranteed it won't happen.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

I have tons of faith in Quick after he broke the trade for DJ Augistin... oh wait.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

So I heard the radio interview as well. I think what Quick said has been pretty well laid out here and with that, I'm not hearing anything (either from the interview or posted) that sounds "new," save perhaps for naming Williams specifically. Pritchard has been clear for quite some time now that they're intending something like that, and probably can't name names due to tampering issues.

Regardless, I don't think Quick is guilty here of anything beyond conjecture and trying to fill in the blanks Pritchard has left. Besides, as others have said, if Williams for some reason _doesn't_ sign this July, wouldn't be Blazers be crazy for not at least trying? I don't agree it's likely and sure there may be issues of paying guys (though if Allen's willing who are we to complain?), but it seems relatively innocent to me. It's on you if you decide to get all excited before it's more clear it's possible.


----------



## lalooska (Jan 17, 2004)

I remember hearing rumors that Miami was interested in signing Boozer next year, as Boozer makes a home in Florida, and there is no tax. Boozer is getting $12M, and has a player option next year. 

Would be reason enough, it seems.


----------



## Gepetto (Apr 26, 2008)

I think there is a good chance that Williams does not sign an extension this summer. Remember Carlos Boozer and Mehmet Okur both have player options after next season and are free agents in 10/11 if they pickup their options. So I think Williams will wait and see what happens with those two before he signs an extension. The last thing he wants is to be the one stuck in Utah with a long contract and the team rebuilding. Unless Boozer tells him that he is committed to Utah and plans on resigning he might be wise to hold off on an extension. Then again even if Bozzer promises to sign an extension he should wait until it happens - Remember Cleveland- Jim Paxson does.


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

PorterIn2004 said:


> So I heard the radio interview as well. I think what Quick said has been pretty well laid out here and with that, I'm not hearing anything (either from the interview or posted) that sounds "new," save perhaps for naming Williams specifically. Pritchard has been clear for quite some time now that they're intending something like that, and probably can't name names due to tampering issues.
> 
> Regardless, I don't think Quick is guilty here of anything beyond conjecture and trying to fill in the blanks Pritchard has left. Besides, as others have said, if Williams for some reason _doesn't_ sign this July, wouldn't be Blazers be crazy for not at least trying? I don't agree it's likely and sure there may be issues of paying guys (though if Allen's willing who are we to complain?), but it seems relatively innocent to me. It's on you if you decide to get all excited before it's more clear it's possible.


Well....if you heard the interview, then you would agree that Quick made this whole scenario sound like it was the Blazers master plan. Speculation, or pointing out the obvious is one thing, Quick made it sound like landing Williams is the franchise's primary goal, and the decisions they make now hinge on landing Williams later. That's the ONLY reason I originally posted this. Did you not take that from the interview?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Listen, the team probably has SOMEONE targeted with their cap space, right? Maybe it's two players, or five.

But they are players that are:
1. On other teams at the moment.
2. Are very good.
3. Would sound silly being targeted at this point, give 1 and 2.

A question, really, is which players will be unrestricted free agents when we have all our cap space... if we can target players that we want, that are unrestricted, and that have half a brain, we'll get them by offering a max contract. Who would NOT want to step into this lineup in a couple of years?

Luol Deng? Andre Iguadala? Josh Smith Those are guys who would be UFA if they accept a qualifying offer this year and play it out (which seems unlikely)... and who to ME form the most likely group we're targeting currently.

Deron Williams/Chris Paul/Danny Granger? They can have qualifying offers next summer, which means we'd have to convince their teams to do a sign and trade... not very likely, I don't think.

Ed O.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Also, if Portland is planning to hand out a max contract to a free agent, I doubt they'd do it at point guard, when they have Bayless, unless Bayless flops. While Williams is likely to be significantly better than Bayless, even if Bayless pans out, the net gain is not as high as could be netted at small forward.

Now, LeBron James would be a nice upgrade. And I think he'll still only be 20 when his contract runs out. 

More realistically, I hope Portland targets the Iguodala, Deng, Smith group. And then trades for Childress. Yes, I'm greedy and also like to present fantasy lineups.

Here:

PG: Jerryd Bayless / Steve Blake
SG: Brandon Roy / Rudy Fernandez
SF: Andre Iguodala / Josh Childress
PF: LaMarcus Aldridge / Channing Frye
C: Greg Oden / Joel Przybilla

Nice, tight ten-man rotation. Maybe trade for or draft a better and younger backup point guard than Blake.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I think that might be why were holding out on trading for a SF during this offseason. If we hold out and stick with Outlaw or Webster at the starting spot we can not only further evaluate their talent (both still fairly young and not polished). But, we can wait until next summer and then go after that veteran small forward with our cap space. I think interest in the Blazers for free agents is only going to rise after this season, especially if we make the playoffs, which I have no doubts that we will.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

If we were to obtain Igoudala the athleticism on the team will be just plain nasty. Igoudala I think will be harder to obtain though than someone like Deng, J. Smith or even T. Prince (but I'm not sure what his contract is like).


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Tune into Sanity FM Lister, we're not getting Deron/Andre/Chris Paul/Childress/Marvin


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Dan said:


> Tune into Sanity FM Lister, we're not getting Deron/Andre/Chris Paul/Childress/Marvin


The first 3 I agree with, but the latter two aren't as unobtainable as you think.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Minstrel said:


> Now, LeBron James would be a nice upgrade. And I think he'll still only be 20 when his contract runs out.


We kid, but...

LeBron can opt out next summer. He'd be turning down almost $18m in his final year with Cleveland, but...

Would he ever EVER consider signing with Portland for a max deal? There would be nothing guaranteed, of course, even if he signed, but...

Man. It gives me shivers just thinking about it.

Ed O.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Ed O said:


> We kid, but...
> 
> LeBron can opt out next summer. He'd be turning down almost $18m in his final year with Cleveland, but...
> 
> ...


Everyone claims he's uninterested in any teams beyond New York and New Jersey, but I wonder if they'll have the cap room. I can't imagine either team having the ammo to interest Cleveland in a sign-and-trade. Cleveland certainly won't be in the mood to do a departing James any favours.

If it comes down to Portland or Cleveland as his max deal options, maybe he'd choose Portland, due to title hopes? Championships assure legacies.

It feels silly to even talk about adding James, but the possibility exists to build one of the great and enduring dynasties...maybe.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Ed O said:


> We kid, but...
> 
> LeBron can opt out next summer. He'd be turning down almost $18m in his final year with Cleveland, but...
> 
> ...


I did not know that.... he has a player option for the summer of 09?

Wow.... if that wouldn't shock the league...

Bayless, Blake
Roy, Rudy
LeBron, Outlaw, Batum
Aldridge, Frye
Oden, Przybilla

Wow.... You might as well just hand the Blazers the title for the next 10 years.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

well i guess i wouldnt have to worry about comcast..every game would be national televised


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

NateBishop3 said:


> I did not know that.... he has a player option for the summer of 09?
> 
> Wow.... if that wouldn't shock the league...
> 
> ...


Oh, wait. Blame the vodka. And my lack of perception.

James has an opt-out in Summer of '10. I guess that's a year off, isn't it?

Ah, well. Sorry kids.

Ed O.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Damn you Ed.:azdaja:


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

Yes, it is ultimately up to Williams to some extent. If a player decides he doesn't want to play for a team anymore, then the team has to make a decision. Let him go for nothing after that one year or sign and trade. 
If Portland has some information that Williams is unhappy in Salt Lake, as they previously had information that Nate was unhappy in Seattle, then he might be their primary target. As for Quick having any inside information, this is the guy who said Jose Calderon would be our starting point guard this fall. (Although he wasn't completely offbase there, I think Portland did make a strong effort to get him).


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Yeah, at this point, the only way I see James even potentially becoming a Blazer is if Cleveland throws in the towel, convinced they can't keep him, and decide to trade him for cash and prizes. That seems _huuuugely_ unlikely, though.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Am I the only one who wants to win with the guys we have now? Deron and Bron are sick nasty..but it would feel to 2kish if we signed them. I think are team is stacked enough as is and am stoked to see how it plays out. I really want to see what Bayless can do.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

I really like Williams game. However................talk about a guy who like to have the ball in his hands. (Or maybe that is Sloans preference as Stockton also dominated the ball)I think Deron is great enough that he can adapt to any situation, but I think Bayless is slightly a better shooter and may work best with Roy. But Williams is awesome and it pains me to say it.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

MAS RipCity said:


> Am I the only one who wants to win with the guys we have now?


I don't want to win with any specific players. I just want to win. Williams or Bron would help that.

But I think Portland can win without them, of course.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

People still listen to the fan.....


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

Utherhimo said:


> People still listen to the fan.....


yeah i know if i listened it would only be for jason smith on late nights, but now i love the ben maller show, which all of it is live, unlike jason smith....why didn't quick move to 95.5 with his colleague(sp?) canzano? i don't think the blazers give him anymore inside info


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

ehizzy3 said:


> yeah i know if i listened it would only be for jason smith on late nights, but now i love the ben maller show, which all of it is live, unlike jason smith....why didn't quick move to 95.5 with his colleague(sp?) canzano? i don't think the blazers give him anymore inside info



I prefer 95.5 in virtually all but two cases -- I'll take Dan Patrick over pretty much anyone and most of the time I'll take Primetime over Canzano, and sometimes over GD. But I _love_ having 95.5 as an alternative to the worst team in major league baseball and both Wheels and Courtside (and occasionally Rome) trump whatever they're up against.

Then there are the times that the Fan just kicks off due to, say, the buildings downtown. Having an FM option is great in that case, regardless of who's on.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/53269/20080629/williams_could_get_$90_million_deal/


----------



## Freshtown (May 24, 2004)

MAS RipCity said:


> Am I the only one who wants to win with the guys we have now? Deron and Bron are sick nasty..but it would feel to 2kish if we signed them. I think are team is stacked enough as is and am stoked to see how it plays out. I really want to see what Bayless can do.


+1


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

heres why i dont believe this. utah is a force to be reckoned with right now. KP knows that theres no way in hell williams would sign in portland. so now he's just setting smoke screens again and making sure that utah gives him BIG money and tie up their cap preventing other players from signing there, as it takes big money to convince people to play in the great state of utah.


----------

